# Who lives here



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought it was a squirrel nest.. My wife and her sister believe it to be some kind of Huge bird.. Like an Owl or Vulture..


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’m with you. Squirrel.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

stonen12 said:


> I’m with you. Squirrel.


squirrel


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Squirrel nest usually have lots of leaves.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hawk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That's not a squirrel nest...it's made up of sticks...definitely a bird of some type...guessing hawk also.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

what bobk and Shad Rap said.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Any water nearby?
Great Blue Heron?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

lawrence1 said:


> Any water nearby?
> Great Blue Heron?



That is exactly what it is. I would almost bet it's not close to water either. Don't know why they build away from water but I know two different nest sites that are a mile or better from the lake. They build a crappy looking nest also....


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm with bobk, hawk. The blue heron nests I've seen have had more than one nest. Actually there were about eight in the same general area


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on it being a hawk's nest. If you got the time pull up a chair and some bino's and wait for the evening roost,you may get to see it if they're nesting yet. IMO


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Sasquatch swaddle?


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

DarbyD said:


> I'm with bobk, hawk. The blue heron nests I've seen have had more than one nest. Actually there were about eight in the same general area


Me too, that's what I've seen. A bunch of nest like that is called a Heron Rookery. Never seen one away from water though. Wouldn't really surprise me, one thing I've learned about animal behavior is always expect the unexpected. There are no set rules only generalities.

Maybe the OP will chime back in.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Cant recall ever seeing any blue herons back there. Plenty of hawks though...Guess I'll let my wife and her sister know they were right. Gawd How Im going to hate doing that.....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DarbyD said:


> I'm with bobk, hawk. The blue heron nests I've seen have had more than one nest. Actually there were about eight in the same general area



If there are 8 in the same area, I will almost guarantee they are Heron nests. They usually nest in colonies. Two in my area are on the south side of US22 west of Cadiz at the "Old Clendenning or Piedmont Rd" and the other is at the little burg of Conotton near Bowerston. Never seen hawks nest in a colony type setting, to territorial....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not a bird expert, but as Bobk first pointed out any time you see a big nest made of sticks it is a bird. From the pic I couldn't tell if Hawk or heron, but it for sure doesn't belong to any squirrels! The hawk's nests I see are noticeable smaller than heron nests. 

The growing Eagle population in OH is having a big impact on the herons. They like the same territory for hunting and being the supreme dominant bird the eagles go in, take over the heron's nest, build it out for themselves and chase the herons out of the area. The state is trying to monitor this and has several designated sites around the state they check on. I know a guy that lives in Knox county with 37 acres where the clean upper Wacatomika creek meanders through his woods. There WERE a group of herons that nested and lived there for years.......now it is one of the state's monitored eagle groups and they did exactly what I described above. He has not seen a heron in the area since. State folks come out to his place and check on the eagles every 2-3 months. Supposedly not as large an impact on hawks. They are trying to get data to "strike a good balance".


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I'm not a bird expert, but as Bobk first pointed out any time you see a big nest made of sticks it is a bird. From the pic I couldn't tell if Hawk or heron, but it for sure doesn't belong to any squirrels! The hawk's nests I see are noticeable smaller than heron nests.
> 
> The growing Eagle population in OH is having a big impact on the herons. They like the same territory for hunting and being the supreme dominant bird the eagles go in, take over the heron's nest, build it out for themselves and chase the herons out of the area. The state is trying to monitor this and has several designated sites around the state they check on. I know a guy that lives in Knox county with 37 acres where the clean upper Wacatomika creek meanders through his woods. There WERE a group of herons that nested and lived there for years.......now it is one of the state's monitored eagle groups and they did exactly what I described above. He has not seen a heron in the area since. State folks come out to his place and check on the eagles every 2-3 months. Supposedly not as large an impact on hawks. They are trying to get data to "strike a good balance".


Taradactile or Tazmanian Rootgroober!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Most Heron rookeries I have seen in the CVNP and western Ohio marsh lands have been constructed in dead or dying trees with very sparse limbs over marsh lands or open terrain. Multiple nests also with some rookeries containing hundreds.
Herons have a huge wing span that seem to need a more open landing approach to their nest.
In the op's photos the nest looks like it's constructed to be more hidden in a live dense limbed tree like some kind of Hawk.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

hawk, owl, osprey, dont rule out crow


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BLACK CRAPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...any bones on ground around tree???

Don.


----------

